# Mini to stage record-breaking parade 'Across the Mack' in Michigan



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ *- July 9, 2013&#8230; MINI owners from all across the country are being invited to help make history on Saturday August 3, by taking part in the world's largest-ever parade of MINIs and establish a new Guinness World Record.

Michigan dealer MINI of Grand Rapids, together with MINI USA, are hoping that more than 1,451 MINIs will converge on Mackinaw City, MI, to motor northwards in a complete convoy along Interstate 75 and complete a mass crossing of Michigan's iconic 26,372 feet long, 500 feet high Mackinac Bridge - where the official car count will be made.

'MINI ON THE MACK' was conceived as part of MINI's 'NOT NORMAL' global brand campaign and promises to be great fun for all participants, as well as a record-setting event. After the mid-morning bridge crossing, lunch and entertainment will be provided for all MINI motorists at Little Bear East Arena, St. Ignace, followed by a short walk downtown to the Bayside Music Festival which concludes with fireworks at dusk.

"Our 'NOT NORMAL' brand campaign conveys MINI's individual, high-energy attitude toward life and highlights MINI's strong, independent character. This July we're rolling out the second phase of our brand campaign in several bold and refreshing ways and MINI ON THE MACK is a perfect example of that philosophy," said Tom Salkowsky, Department Head, MINI Marketing.

"The Mackinac Bridge was the world's longest suspension bridge when it first opened in 1957, so it's a historic and imposing location for attempting to set a new Guinness World Record," he added.

The current Guinness Record was set in 2009 in the UK by the London & Surrey Mini Owners Club, which brought together 1,450 MINI cars to fill the historic 2-mile auto racing circuit around the famous Crystal Palace park in the UK's capital city.

To become part of the biggest-ever MINI parade, owners should register at www.minionthemack.com to secure their spot at the event and purchase commemorative t-shirts. The registration fee (Adults $25 - Children 6-12, $10), covers bridge crossing toll, antennae topper, lunch, music, car contests, shuttle service, entrance to the Bayside Music Festival and Fireworks.

"We are grateful to the Mackinac Bridge Authority and the St. Ignace Visitors Bureau for their generous support with this adventure. I'd like to thank in advance everybody who joins us for MINI ON THE MACK, and wish participating MINI owners an enjoyable, fun-filled and history-making weekend," said George Sharpe Jr., General Sales Manager at MINI of Grand Rapids.


----------



## CALLAWAY845 (Mar 31, 2007)

Being from Michigan, I have had the opportunity to cross the Mighty Mack quite a few times. It is an amazing structure. This is a wonderful part of the country for late summer recreation.


----------

